# Lighten your BOB cook kit!!



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

One of the things I tend to see people struggle with when putting together their bugout bags is food, or more specifically, their cook kits. I think that many don't realize that there are many lightweight options that don't cost much at all, and just don't know where to look.

Coming from a backpacking background, I'm very familiar with this area. I thought I might offer an option to some folks that are interested in cutting down their 3 pound cooking kits to say, 3 ounces. Interested?

A youtube buddy of mine made a great video on this. I was going to make one myself, but he did a much better job than I could have. With his permission, I've linked it here for you. By the way, check out his other videos. He's very informative and entertainin.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very interesting! Light and efficient. This would be easy to find the necessary items no matter what the scenerio.


----------



## runningYank (Mar 7, 2013)

Great idea! Do you have any idea how many uses you'll get out of the "pot" or "stove" before they're unusable?


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

runningYank said:


> Great idea! Do you have any idea how many uses you'll get out of the "pot" or "stove" before they're unusable?


Well, I've got the same homemade stove as the one Sintax made, and it's lasted me over a year. Using it on weekends. These stoves are very popular to make in the ultralight backpacking world, and I know of some people that can safely say that they've gotten 500 meals cooked on it without failing.

For the pot, I don't have that information. If you're just boiling water, that thing, I imagine, would last a long, long time. I have a titanium pot myself that I bought over a year ago, and it still shows no damage.

The best part of these items are they are easily made, easy to replace, and virtually free. Even post SHTF, you can forage the trash for these very items. The only thing to keep track of is the fuel. You can use rubbing alcohol, denatured alcohol, or HEET, in the yellow bottle.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

The burner is a common CAT stove, well known to backpackers, what really caught my attention in this video was the use of the BPA resin lined tomato can. Yes, that milky while liner is a resin to protect the can from the acid in the product - and it has BPA.

I'm more than willing to pay 6 or 7 dollars for a USGI surplus stainless steel canteen cup to avoid ingesting any more of this 'in the news' chemical.

Are you?

This nice, one quart, 18/8 stainless bowl is only 6 dollars at your local Big Box store and will work with the stove shown, maybe better than the can!









No BPA here and easier to cook or heat things in.

Something to think about.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Yup, very true about that can. There are plenty of cans, however, that do not have that lining.

Good eye!


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

You're not trying hard enough


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice, and there will be and abundance of beer/pop cans available.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> The burner is a common CAT stove, well known to backpackers, what really caught my attention in this video was the use of the BPA resin lined tomato can. Yes, that milky while liner is a resin to protect the can from the acid in the product - and it has BPA.
> 
> I'm more than willing to pay 6 or 7 dollars for a USGI surplus stainless steel canteen cup to avoid ingesting any more of this 'in the news' chemical.
> 
> ...


Another suggestion is check your local discount/dollar store in the pet section for stainless steel bowls. They tend to be a little lighter as well as cheaper ( 2 to 3 dollars) then the ones in housewares.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> You're not trying hard enough


What is the cooking container made of?


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> You're not trying hard enough


For backpacking, I've got the same, even better IMO.

For SHTF, this is overkill if you ask me. I'm looking for simple. An empty catfood can and an empty canned tomatoes can is more than sufficient.

But good idea nonetheless!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*My BOB Stove.*

Your back pack is going to be your home for a while, cargo space is limited
so with water and emergency bars you will lived a long time. Gourmet items are far fesh ideas in a BO situation, my gear is USGI, M151 stove mess kit, metal canteen/cup, foldable stove works with heat tables/wood, and my 12-14 inches round bbq grill for over the stove or over a few rocks or logs and I have a trouble free stove that will hold a Dutch oven easy I honestly don`t have a BOB nor think of ever having the need for one, that's up to the Almighty Himself, I just prepared for the now and the up coming weather changes here in Fl. For those young guys out there who love backpacking camping is OK, but I have a broken back and besides I like Gourmet cooking in my camping trips


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Oddly, if I am adding more than a simple USGI canteen cup w/stove - I'll throw in my SS hammered wok.

Works the treat and cooks with very little wood and a bit of olive oil.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Alcohol stoves are light and simple but not as fuel efficient as gasoline stoves such as the MSR Whisperlite or Simmerlite. If you are gonna carry fuel for more than a week you will be better off with the MSR. Also the alcohol stoves don't work well in temperatures below freezing.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

They work well as long as you use the 90% or higher alcahol.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/knowledge-power-printable-info-documents-13577/index2.html


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Question guys: the instructions call for using a cat food can or tuna can as a stove, can a larger can, such as what canned chicken comes in work? I was thinking larger diameter, better stability.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Seems you could make it as large as you want, but the amount of fuel it takes goes up to, how much room do you have, and fuel gets heavy.


----------

